# DTD Problem - Reihenfolge der Einträge



## bygones (10. Nov 2004)

Hi,

habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe in einer DTD Datei folgendes:

```
<!ELEMENT menu ((menu)*, (menuEntry)*)>
```
soll heißen, der menu tag soll beliebig viele weiter menu tags oder menuEntry tags haben können.

Mein Problem ist nun, dass in der oben angegeben Schreibweise ich nur zuerst menu Einträge und dann menuEntry einträge haben kann...

Ich will aber die Reihenfolge nicht festlegen, d.h. menu und menuEntry können beliebig vorkommen....

Weiß jemand wie ich das schreiben muss ?


----------



## foobar (10. Nov 2004)

```
<!ELEMENT menu ( menu | menuEntry)*>
```


----------



## bygones (11. Nov 2004)

danke  -- is irgendwie logisch


----------

